
VR going mainstream? Yeah, next year, says Facebook, for the third year in a row - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/28/vr_mainstream_facebook/
======
nil_pointer
With Oculus's standalone VR unit coming out next year, mainstream adoption is
getting closer.

